# safe OC on 8600gt



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello, I have an XFX 8600gt that I have boosted from 540/1188 ROP and shader and 702 memory to 715/1620 ROP and shader and 915 memory. Given that I have installed a Zalman VF900-Cu VGA fan on the card, I think I might be able to squeeze a bit more out of the card. However, given that the card does not have an auxiliary power connector, the maximum power draw for the card is 75 watts, correct? Is there a potential to damage the card due to power requirements at a high overclock? Also, does anyone know what kind of OC could be obtained with this setup? 

I am using Rivatuner 2.08 to OC the card; I know it's often better to just do it in the BIOS, but I didn't want to mess around with that. If anyone has any other advice, please feel free to post--I'm pretty new at this.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, and in case anyone's wondering, temps have only risen 5 degrees C at idle, from 37 to 42.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

run ati tool for 20 min if you get no artifacts then bump it up untill you do, then back it down ~2mhz untill you dont get anymore

to give you an idea http://www.legitreviews.com/article/486/14/


----------

